# Komodo Monitor



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Well this question has been buggin me for the last 2 days "Do you need a DWAL to own a Komodo Monitor" , I would think you would but just needed an answer.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

apparently not the case, although getting one wouldnt be easy


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I didn't think you was even allowed to keep them even with a DWA!!:lol2:


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Not on DWA, nor is there a law against keeping them. The only restrictions are CITES listing, and domestic legislation in indonesia, which I think may prevent export (except for zoos etc0


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

are zoos allowed to sell animals? for example... if they bred komodos and they sold one to someone for research purposes? or are they not allowed to do that?


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

i believe that they have to be given as a present from the indonesia government/king not sure if they have a king but i'm pretty sure that's the way you get one even zoo's.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I heard someone in Europe had bred them in a private collection, I think I read it on venomdoc.


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

Komodo dragons are not on the DWAL license, 

Komodo dragons can be legally imported into europe as any one animal bred in indonesia however komodos but be F4 generation Captives before legal export is allowed. 

I know of 10 babies coming into the country in september and they will be going into both private collections and breeding programs, They are being sold at little over £1000

Thanks


----------



## ArranP (Jan 12, 2008)

They would be awesome to have. They would be better than a guard dog. No one would take on those things.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Hard to control aswell though!! If it decidews to eat you then your lunch at the end of the day!!


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

They would indeed but unless you can provide a minimum of a 30 x 30ft then dont even bother. hence why the 2 that are going into private collections are going to someone whom mite as well have a zoo. :lol2:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

£1000 is that all? i thought theyd be much more! tbh if i could house them (money and size) i think i would just about anything for one, ever since i can remember ive always had an obsession with them


----------



## Jack (Apr 7, 2007)

*komodo*

Ive got a friend who works at zoo's, and has experience of working with Komodo's. He say's their very inteligent for a monitor and they can be target trained and even recognise colours. 
Do you remember watching wildlife programmes and seeing birds working out how to get the nut out the feeder, its along those lines. trained to see say "red" for food, yellow cleaning etc.
There are only something like 35 in zoo's worldwide, and they have a stud book for thier bloodlines.
He's taking me up to Chester zoo on 28th, im told they have one of the best collections&enclosures in uk along with Komodo's. I'll see if i can get some good photo's of them and post them next monday.


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

I agree but then again i think all varanus are extremely intelligent more so than people think. 
There are reports some varanus ssp especially salvadorii can aggressive around the aroma of blood whether from a prey item or from a cut on a keeper etc. There are reports a female keeper was attacked due to being on her menstrual cycle however i don’t know how much truth this holds.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Jack said:


> He's taking me up to Chester zoo on 28th, im told they have one of the best collections&enclosures in uk along with Komodo's. I'll see if i can get some good photo's of them and post them next monday.


I was at Chester Zoo a couple of weeks ago, and it's well worth a visit! They've got a couple of their baby komodos on show, along with their adults. I didn't think the babies were particularly agile until I saw this guy jump just over 3' vertically and about 5-6' horizontally onto a ledge in his cage:










These are some of the adults. They are hugely impressive in the flesh - far bigger and bulkier than any other lizards I've come across:




























They have some other pretty nice reptiles as well - various venomous snakes, a huge retic, a cage full of Gilas, a couple of Croc Monitors and plenty of other non-reptiles!

Andy


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm about crying just looking at those pic lol! I'm definatley gona go Chester zoo


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

we have a couple big ones here at my zoo..... yep! they will eat you no problem.....


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

HadesDragons said:


> I was at Chester Zoo a couple of weeks ago, and it's well worth a visit! They've got a couple of their baby komodos on show, along with their adults. I didn't think the babies were particularly agile until I saw this guy jump just over 3' vertically and about 5-6' horizontally onto a ledge in his cage:
> 
> 
> Andy


i went at the weekend and you are right they do have some amazing animals and nice reps and the komodo enclosure is pretty cool its massive


----------



## -EJ (Jan 20, 2008)

SiUK said:


> I heard someone in Europe had bred them in a private collection, I think I read it on venomdoc.


Reptilandia Park... a private zoo in Gran Canaria has bred the little buggers. From what I hear, he can sell them to whoever he wants but there is a huge bit of politics involved so he's choosing not to sell them to the general public... yet.

I'm sure if someone offered him a decent chunk of change he might give it some thought though.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

ultimate_boides said:


> I agree but then again i think all varanus are extremely intelligent more so than people think.
> There are reports some varanus ssp especially salvadorii can aggressive around the aroma of blood whether from a prey item or from a cut on a keeper etc. There are reports a female keeper was attacked due to being on her menstrual cycle however i don’t know how much truth this holds.


Im Pretty Certain Thats True, About The Lass Being On Menstrual Cycle. There Was A Same Instance At Our College With An Iguana. He Either Becomes Aggresive Or Affectionate. Pretty Amazing, How Well They can sense these things.


----------



## -EJ (Jan 20, 2008)

Jade01 said:


> £1000 is that all? i thought theyd be much more! tbh if i could house them (money and size) i think i would just about anything for one, ever since i can remember ive always had an obsession with them


I think a zero might have been dropped. 
Having an idea of how the process works I have trouble believing that 10 of these animals would be released into the general population at one time let alone at that price.


----------



## -EJ (Jan 20, 2008)

Jack said:


> Ive got a friend who works at zoo's, and has experience of working with Komodo's. He say's their very inteligent for a monitor and they can be target trained and even recognise colours.
> Do you remember watching wildlife programmes and seeing birds working out how to get the nut out the feeder, its along those lines. trained to see say "red" for food, yellow cleaning etc.
> There are only something like 35 in zoo's worldwide, and they have a stud book for thier bloodlines.
> He's taking me up to Chester zoo on 28th, im told they have one of the best collections&enclosures in uk along with Komodo's. I'll see if i can get some good photo's of them and post them next monday.


I had the opportunity to have my picture taken with a 8ft+ male... I declined.

The image of those serrated recurved teeth are imprinted on my memory. Then watching that lizard sitting there and watching the people and myself around the enclosure... the intellengence that lizard projects is very scary.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

does anyone know if komodo's have all the nasty bacteria in their mouth in captivity?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

400runner said:


> does anyone know if komodo's have all the nasty bacteria in their mouth in captivity?


I think the saliva is now classed as venom, they have primative venom glands I believe.


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

not sure how it works here, but my dad has quite a few about 14 komodos i think. he lives in australia. i can pass on his email address and u could maybe ask him. he knows quite alot about them and the rules/laws with owning them over there and in this country


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

xx-Charlie-xx said:


> not sure how it works here, but my dad has quite a few about 14 komodos i think. he lives in australia. i can pass on his email address and u could maybe ask him. he knows quite alot about them and the rules/laws with owning them over there and in this country


does he run a zoo or wildlfe park?


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

no a rescue. hes always been into large lizards, hence why i am too lol. he rescued 8 from a hotel that let them wonder round the pool area. not sure where the others came from. stunning animals though.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ah that explains it then, I know they are strict on non native animals in Oz, your average keeper can only keep native species I believe


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

tbh i really dont know much about the laws of keeping animals over there, but i know they are strict. gotta admit, given the chance id have one lol


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

was at chester zoo allday on monday and i read an interesting article about them, to the keepers surprise the female laid 11 eggs without ever being near a male, 7 off the eggs hatched, after dna testing it was revealed she was both the mother and the father of the babies, they are awesome creatures and hte male has gotta be about 8ft long or so the female slightly smaller!

the chester zoo enclosure is supposed to be one of theb best in the world 

nelson.


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

PETSorFOOD.com: Komodo Dragon

look at this!!!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Seen this ages ago , its a spoof site.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

ultimate_boides said:


> They are being sold at little over £1000
> 
> Thanks


i thought komodo dragons where fetching close to £100,000


----------

